# ...

## TSS

. 
   2  ,       1  2016   ,   (   ...).
,   . 8 . 26.1 400- ,        ,     .
  ,   -  ,   ?  .

----------

...       ,    -  , ..       .

  .       30  2015.        1-  2016.
,  ,   30.09.2015             .            .

----------


## TSS

> ...       ,    -  , ..       .


     : "  ,   , **   ()  ."

----------

*TSS*,       1- , ..    1-

----------


## TSS

> *TSS*,       1- , ..    1-


      ,    ,  1     ,   1    ,    ?

----------

,   ...     ...

   -    31

----------

> ,   ...     ...
> 
>    -    31


 30.

----------


## TSS

,     ,        /%,       . (    %  ,   )?

----------


## -

!     !!   )))      30-35  (   ,   ).        ,    .   ,    "":
1.  1  ,    ,   1    ?
2.    ???       ???
3. . 8 . 26.1 400- ,        ,     ?
4.       30  2015.        1-  2016.,  ,   30.09.2015              .            .
  ,      ))))

----------


## kiry

-10   .   , ,    ?  ,     ?      --    ?

----------


## TSS

> -10   .   , ,    ?  ,     ?      --    ?


,    1  15.  31  16.      ,   .

              10-15-20.    500-1000.  .... 
       .

----------


## YUM

> 10-15-20.    500-1000.  ....


      .    .  -.
-,     ,       ,  ,  
       (     2015        20-30%,  
""...500   .) ,  ,      ,       
      ,   -      , ""
   .        . 
  ... -,            ,   
                 .
  ,              -   
   ... ,     !              ? 
,  -        , , 2014 ?

.    ' ?



> , 16 ,      47         .      10   .


   -   1  .
 10 ,    900  - ... ""   ...

----------


## -

*YUM*,  ,      (32 )?        .     ( ,  "",   ,  ).    ,  ))).    !!!

----------


## kiry

> ,    1  15.  31  16.      ,   .


  ,     ?
          -    ?



> .


     ,  "" (   )   1000     ,   ,    ,    500-1000,  200-300 .

----------


## kiry

> ,


   ?  2016 .  1,  ,    ""-        .       ?     ....

----------


## -

> ....


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## TSS

> ,     ?

----------


## TSS

> *YUM*,  ,      (32 )?        .     ( ,  "",   ,  ).    ,  ))).    !!!


   -   ,   ,       ,   ,        ,      -         ...
  ,           ...       ...   ....
     4. .  ,        ...           ... (   .... )

----------


## kiry

> 


 ?



> -    ?


   ?

----------


## -

*TSS*,   )))   ""  .    ,   ?   ,      -  - .    : ",    1  15.  31  16.      ,   ",     ,   ,    ??

----------

> 10-15-20.    500-1000.  ....


 1000 -   25.
    ?

----------


## TSS

> *TSS*,   )))   ""  .    ,   ?   ,      -  - .    : ",    1  15.  31  16.      ,   ",     ,   ,    ??


       ,   .

http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/~2015/12/21/103653

" ,         ,        IV  2015   I  2016 .           , . .  1  2016 .

        ,        .       ,     .

     () ,             ."

----------


## TSS

> 1000 -   25.
>     ?


    ,        12. .,       ....
 .    .      ...

----------


## -

*TSS*, !    ,    .

----------


## kiry

,*TSS*.
" ,        ,                ."
   30  31 ...   -    29-    ...

"       ,       ."
.          ?   ?

----------


## TSS

> "       ,       ."
> .          ?   ?


.8 .26.1 "     ()       ()           6  7  16             10  18     ,      (       )   ,   , **   ()  ."

      1  16.

----------

*TSS*,        ,   01.05.2016

----------

,    20000      500 ,    1    40 , .  3   .
       20000 .   ,   3  (  )

----------

> *YUM*,  ,      (32 )?        .     ( ,  "",   ,  ).    ,  ))).    !!!


     ,           .   ""                 , ..       / .

----------


## TSS

> *TSS*,        ,   01.05.2016


 ....

----------

> ,           .   ""                 ,


.

----------


## Kalita

> ,    1  15.  31  16.      ,   .
> 
>               10-15-20.    500-1000.  .... 
>        .


  ,   30 ,        .   ,   ,   , . ..    ,   30.06.16 ,   .     ?

----------

-                                                                  20                        60

----------


## Tereza

4%, ,     ,    ,   4%.    ,     ,-   ,   ,      .,    ,       .     ,   300 ,     ,  .,      . ,, ,   .  ,   ,          ,   ,     ? ,     ,      ,    ..   -,     , .   , . ::nyear::

----------

,   ,  ,      ?       ,   .
      ,    .  ,  ,   ,          :  ,  .     ,     .

----------

.
 31 ,      ,   ,           ,      ,    ,       ,       .

----------


## Scroodge

,          1%  ,           4%    (      ,     ,     ),     ,     ?

----------


## -

)))   ?   ,   ...    ,    ?        ?     ?

----------


## alexandr_gorodnichev

.     -  .

----------


## Egorrka

> ,    20000      500 ,    1    40 , .  3   .
>        20000 .   ,   3  (  )


       ,         .             .

----------


## kiry

> ,  ,   ,          :  ,  .


 ,    .    "" ,         ,      ....

----------


## kiry

,       ?        ?  ?

----------

> ,           .   ""                 , ..       / .


  .

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


 :yes:  __.  .

----------


## kiry

> .  .


    " ".

----------

...

----------


## kiry

...

----------

?    ?

1.        ;
2.        .

3.  1      4%.

4.  2           .

 ?

----------

> ...


 400 ,   -   .

----------

-        ...        ...

----------


## kiry

> 2           .


 



> 31 ,      ,   ,           ,      ,    ,       ,       .


  -     ? .       .

----------

> -        ...        ...


, /   .

----------

> ""                 , ..       / .


    ?      .          .

----------

> ?    ?
> 
> 1.        ;
> 2.        .
> 
> 3.  1      4%.
> 
> 4.  2           .
> 
>  ?


,           ?           ?  ,      -   ... ?

----------


## kiry

> ,      -   ... ?


 ,       ,

----------

> ,           ?           ?  ,      -   ... ?


      .  .

----------

> __.  .


 3- ...  225 .

----------

> .  .


       !       ,  .
       ?

----------


## kiry

> !





> 31 ,      ,  ,           ,


-    ,  -   .

----------

> !       ,  .
>        ?




    .    .   .  ,  ,        .      .    -        .

----------

> !       ,  .
>        ?


       ,         ?

----------

,    . 
        .  /      /.   /,    /  ? 
 :  /  ,    ,     . ?
,              . ,       2008 ,   ,       . .     ,      .

----------


## kiry

> ,      .


     ,      - ,       . ?     /?       ,   ,     ,     .

----------


## Lucie_K

> .  /      /.   /,    /  ?  :  /  ,    ,     . ?


 .      - :

_4.      :
(     - ,      ,      ,  - ,     ,  ,   ,        , , ,   ,        , , ,       )

_           .-  .doc

----------

> .      - :
> 
> _4.      :
> (     - ,      ,      ,  - ,     ,  ,   ,        , , ,   ,        , , ,       )
> 
> _           .-  .doc


,    !
     1-2  ,  ""...

----------


## rtb

3 .     ,     .  3    18000  -.     .

----------


## rtb

> ...


      ,  500,  200     .

----------

?

    , ... ,      ,  -     . 
      ?

----------

> ?
> 
>     , ... ,      ,  -     . 
>       ?


... 
",   ,   " -    ?

----------


## Tereza

,   ,   " -    ?

   ,    4% , ,     .  ,  . :Big Grin:

----------


## Nikost

**,      !  :Shok:   ""    ,  ,  ,     ""?  ,         .   ** ,  ,             .
 ,      ,     ?       .

----------

